# New Israeli rifle "Gilboa" based on the M-16



## Crusader74 (Oct 19, 2010)

Video in link.

From the makers of the corner shot
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/140151



Israel National News TV takes a look at two Israeli developments at the annual Israel Defense exhibition (ISDEF 2010). The two weaponry developments were produced by the "Silver Shadow" company and are aimed at improving the use of personal weapns in combat.

The Gilboa is an assault rifle "based on the M-16, but with all the necessary improvements" and the Corner-Shot is a special Israeli technology which allows soldiers to shoot from behind a corner with the use of video camera and a special rotating rifle.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2010)

WTF happened to the Tavor??? 

I'm guessing the Tavor is official and this is just a new development. I'd like to know what improvements were made to the M16 series.


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 19, 2010)

The Israelis have had an "around the corner" rifle for quite a while now.  The Gilboa looks a lot like the AR based 556 pistols that have shown up at gun shows for nearly 20 years now.  Together, I don't see anything wildly "new".  Just a different platform for their around the corner shooting design.

What I'm waiting for is a holographic scope that sends a Blue-Tooth signal (or something similar) to a flip down eye piece.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think there was an "around the corner" gun as far back as WWII.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I think there was an "around the corner" gun as far back as WWII.


 
Jawoll Herr Major!


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 20, 2010)

The _around the corner_ system is called the *Corner Shot* 

As seen in the movie "Wanted" with Angelina Jolie.  Though she drops an Open class looking 1911 in it it is designed for the Glock 17 and 19. IIRC.

Based on the video it seems the Israili's are just adopting a piston system, rails, and an AR platform chambered for 7.62x39 (AK cartridge)


----------

